# 22 Jump Street (2014)



## Liverbird (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EMlpiey20b8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2013)

Heh, that was a bit amusing though I can't say that I'm looking forward to the movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> Heh, that was a bit amusing though I can't say that I'm looking forward to the movie.



personally i can't wait for this movie. tatum turned into such an unexpected comedy genius.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 21, 2013)

Loved the first one, obviously can't wait for the next!


----------



## Katou (Nov 21, 2013)

More Jonah Hill then


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2013)

I like that JCVD spoof


----------



## Mai♥ (Nov 25, 2013)

Yay I cant wait for this  First one was hilarious!


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 16, 2013)

im all fuckin in
[YOUTUBE]06rvPK8ydZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2013)

Yep I am going to enjoy this film.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks funny


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 30, 2014)

First 22 Jump Street Poster


----------



## eluna (Jan 30, 2014)

Look hilarious  I'll watch


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2014)

It's probably going to be worse than the first one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

the first one was great, so there's room for it to be good nevertheless


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2014)

Great?

I mean it had some fun moments and it wasn't bad

but come on Luc how you gonna call us out on our taste and label this great


----------



## pajamas (Jan 30, 2014)

This should be hilarious.

Tatum surprised me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 30, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Great?
> 
> I mean it had some fun moments and it wasn't bad
> 
> but come on Luc how you gonna call us out on our taste and label this great



when have i called you out on your taste tho

also i found 21js uproariously funny. the gags were smart and perfectly executed, and hill and tatum had fantastic chemistry. some of the scenes were stone cold brilliant (the two of them tripping while getting lectured by the track coach, jonah hill fucking up his trial completely, etc.) i don't think i've ever had a more fun time at the cinema with friends than i did when we went to see 21js

so hey


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm just giving you a hard time


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 31, 2014)

you're a strange dude para


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 31, 2014)

Now who said Para was conflict-averse?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2014)

Para can't get comedy. 


So his opinion is shit obviously.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 31, 2014)

Dream said:


> It's probably going to be worse than the first one.





Parallax said:


> Great?
> 
> I mean it had some fun moments and it wasn't bad
> 
> but come on Luc how you gonna call us out on our taste and label this great


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2014)

With academy award nominee, jonah hill...


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 10, 2014)

[youtube]qP755JkDxyM[/youtube]


----------



## tari101190 (May 22, 2014)

The trailer in the cinema was sooooooooooooooo funny. I've never wanted to laugh so much from a trailer.

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2014)

^Me too. Shit looks great. I love the first.


----------



## _Jac_ (May 23, 2014)

I'ma watch this and Let's be cops.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 6, 2014)

It was good. Was really funny at times. Others not so much. But mostly good.

End credits sequence is amazing.

A good meta, spoof, action, buddy cop, comedy film.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2014)

^Nice. Can't wait to check this out. Great reviews pouring in.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2014)

This might be funnier than Neighbors! A lot of great comedies coming out this year.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bad Neighours was good too, but that is a comedy grounded in reality while this has overblown spoof action at times so the comedy is kinda different.

I wouldn't really compare them. Two actors cross over in both though.

Stay for the credits sequence please.

Honestly I don't like improvised comedy much though, so that brought it down a bit for me. It seemed like 90% improvised.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2014)

This actually ended up being more amusing than I expected.  It had a few moments that made me cringe but I was entertained for most of the movie. 

The amusement between Schmidt and the father of the girl he has sex with was the best part of the whole movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2014)

this was pretty good 

almost as good as the first one

and yeah ^ that was the GOAT BOAT joke


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2014)

Saw it yesterday I liked it the Tatum taking a while to get that hill slept with ice cubes daughter


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> this was pretty good
> 
> *almost as good as the first one*
> 
> and yeah ^ that was the GOAT BOAT joke



Eh?

No.

Its _better_ than the first one. 

I think.

Can't remember too much about the first one, actually.

But I'm _almost positively certain_ that I laughed more at this one than that one.

Probably.

From my vague memories, this one is better.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2014)

Jonah and Ice Cube scene was *Hilarious*

I've never laughed so much in my entire 20s as I did when I saw that scene.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2014)

Tatum's reaction to the sex was the best part of the movie hands down. Worth the pricwe of admission


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Eh?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



the peaks of this one were arguably higher but the first one was more consistently funny and better structured


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2014)

I laughed so hard at Jenko finding out that Schmidt fucked the boss' daughter. Much better than the first film. The post-credits scenes with supposedly upcoming sequels was funny too.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2014)

The end credits sequence was so awesome.


----------

